# نبوءة عن محمد في سفر إشعيا



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*يقول المسلم المغيب عن الحقيقة​*


> *البشارة العظمى بالكتاب المقدس
> : قول إشعيا في الفصل الخامس:
> (أنه ولد لنا مولود، ووهب لنا ابن سلطانه على كتفه) هذا النص عن الترجمة السريانية أما ترجمته عن اللغة العبرية فهو: (إن على كتفه علامة نبوة)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*هل المسلم المغيب المضحوك عليه نسي او تناسى ان يكمل الاصحاح ليجد أنه بعد "عجيبا مشيرا" هناك صفات أخرى و هي 
" إلها قديرا" و "أبا أبديا" 

فهل محمد رسول الاسلام إلها قديرا وهل هو أبا أبديا ؟؟​*ألهذه الدرجة وصل سوء استخدام العقل عند المسلم؟!


*نأتي الى تفسيرات الاصحاح ليعلم المسلم أن هذه نبوءة واضحة جدا عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد *

قال في الإصحاح السابق أن من يسير وراء التوابع يعيش في ظلام، فهم في ظلام بسبب هذا، وبسبب اعتمادهم علي أشور. أما هنا في هذا الإصحاح فيعطي أمل في المسيح الذي يحول الظلام إلي نور (2كو 9:4)ولنلاحظ أنه وعد بالنور وليس برفع الضيقة، وهذه طريقة الله أن يعطي نوراً وعزاءً لمن هم في ضيقة كما جاء للثلاثة فتية في أتون النار.



*آية (1)  و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما أهان الزمان الأول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم.*

ولكن = هذه تعني أن الله لا يترك شعبه. وأن الأرض التي فيها ضيق *لن يكون عليها ظلام متى جاء المسيح*. والزمان الأول = حيث دخلت الخطية والموت بآدم. *أما الزمان الثاني أو الأخير تدخل الكرامة حتى لجليل الأمم، هناك جاء المسيح ليعطي حياة*. ومن المدهش أن إشعياء يحدد مكان بزوغ شمس البر طريق البحر – عبر الأردن جليل الأمم = وهي الأماكن التي ابتدأ الرب خدمته فيها. وطريق البحر = المقصود به بحر الجليل. أرض زبولون ونفتالي = كانتا أكثر البلاد التي قاست منذ زمن بعيد من هجمات الأمم المجاورة (أرام وأشور) وكانت أول من أشرق نور الرب عليها، في طبرية وكفر ناحوم وكورزين وهذه من قري نفتالي. *وهذا معناه أن السيد المسيح يحول ما هو عار إلي مجد*. وهو تجلي علي جبل تابور في أرض زبولون وهذه الآية أقتبسها معلمنا متي (مت 4 : 14 – 16).

جليل الأمم = كانت الناصرة والجليل كله علي حدود الأمم فاختلطوا بعاداتهم الوثنية، فكانوا في حالة انحلال روحي، وكذلك سكن في الجليل كثير من الأمم لذلك احتقر اليهود الجليليين لاختلاطهم بالأمم وكانوا يقولون "أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح" (يو 1 :46). ومعني الآية *أن المسيح علي استعداد أن يتعامل وأن يعلن نفسه ليس فقط لليهود ولا للأمم بل لأحقر الأمم*. فالله أختار الجهلاء والبسطاء ليعلن لهم نفسه. لذلك ذكرت الأناجيل الأربعة إسم مريم المجدلية التي كان بها 7 شياطين كشاهدة للقيامة بل كارزة بها. وسبب ذكر الأربعة الأناجيل لمريم المجدلية، أن هذا هو موضوع الإنجيل، الله يحول المزدري وغير الموجود إلي أولاد لله يكرزون باسمه.



*الآيات (2،3) الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور.أكثرت الأمة عظمت لها الفرح يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة.*

سكان الجليل الساكنين في الظلمة رأوا نور المسيح. أكثرت الأمة =عدد المؤمنين سيزداد بنعمة الروح القدس. عظمت لها الفرح = الفرح بالغلبة والنصرة والحصاد الكثير. الفرح هو سمة الكنيسة المتألمة بسبب مسيحها الذي فيها. كالفرح في الحصاد = أي الفرح في تحصيل الخيرات المذخرة في المسيح.

يقتسمون غنيمة = فضائل ونعم بعد الانتصار علي إبليس.


*
الآية (4)  لان نير ثقله و عصا كتفه و قضيب مسخره كسرتهن كما في يوم مديان.*

لأن نير ثقله = هذا هو السبب الأول لفرح الشعب، وهو إبادة المسيح لقوة أعدائه وخلاصهم من عصاته وقضيبه، لقد حررنا المسيح فصرنا بالحقيقة أحراراً "إن حرركم الابن..." يوم مديان = الله دائماً يخلص شعبه ويهلك أعداء شعبه، حدث هذا مع جدعون وتكرر في حادثه هلاك ال 185000 من جيش أشور وهذا كله رمز لهلاك إبليس.



*ونأتي الان الى الايات التي أراد المسلم ان ينسبها زورا لرسوله الوهمي ! *

*آية (6،5) لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى و كل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق مأكلا للنار. لأنه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام.*

السبب الثاني للفرح أن الأسلحة والحرب بطلت فزمان المسيح زمان سلام والمعني الروحي أن نار الروح القدس ستأكل سلاح الأعداء ورداء الشياطين المخضب بدماء الأبرياء، ويشمل سلام المسيح كل المؤمنين. فرحنا أن عدونا إبليس صار بلا سلاح.

كيف يحدث كل هذا؟ من الذي سيجرد إبليس من سلاحه ؟ من هو الذي يعطي سلاماً للعالم كله وفرحاً للمؤمنين ؟ هنا نجد إشعياء وقد تجاوز الرموز والظلام بهذه النبوة وتكلم مباشرة عن ولادة المسيح.

*يولد لنا ولد = *في العبرية يولد بيننا ولأجلنا. والمعني أن الابن يتأنس.

*نعطي أبنا =* هذه مثل الكلمة صار جسداً. 

*الرياسة علي كتفه =* المسيح بصليبه الذي حملة علي كتفه* ملك علي قلوب* كل من آمنوا به.

*عجيباً =* هو فائق الإدراك في نزوله من السماء، في إتضاعه ومحبته للبشر وميلاده البتولي ومعجزاته وقيامته وصعوده وأقواله وتعاليمه، بل بإسمه العجيب صنع تلاميذه معجزات. 

*رئيس السلام = *فهو *أعظم من ضحي لأجل السلام*، فصليبه كان صناعة سلام بين الأرض والسماء وهو وحده القادر أن يضع السلام الداخلي في قلوبنا، هذا السلام لا يستطيع العالم أن ينزعه منا. 

*مشيراً = *المسيح *هو حكمة الله* (1كو 24:1 + كو 2 :3) والمسيح أعلن السر الإلهي للبشر وكشف عن الآب (يو 6:17).

*إلها قديراً =* فهو واحد مع الآب في الجوهر*، هو الإله الحق من الإله الحق
*

*أباً أبدياً= *المسيح في إلوهيته لم يعلن جبروت الله فقط *بل أبوته وحنانه*. آب تعني أصل وهي كلمة سريانية، فالإنسان كان يتحرق شوقاً لأصله ولأبيه. و *بالمسيح عرفنا محبة الآب الأبدية وبه صرنا أبناء له.*



*آية (7)  لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهآية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من ألان إلى الأبد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا.*

النمو هو سمة الكنيسة وحياتها بالمسيح في الروح القدس فهو ينميها ويسقيها كل يوم في الأسرار. 

وغيرة = حب الله لشعبه صنع كل ذلك.


*
آية (8)أرسل الرب قولا في يعقوب فوقع في إسرائيل.*

بدءاً من هنا نجد خطاب بالويلات الأتية عليهم (علي الأسباط العشرة) بسبب كبريائهم وتمردهم وشرهم الزائد. وهذه الآية فيها إنذار وتحذير وتنبيه ليعقوب أي للأسباط ولكنهم للأسف تجاهلوا إنذارات الله المتعددة عن يد أنبيائه العديدين. وقع القول في إسرائيل = أي تم تنفيذ التهديد وهنا بصيغة الماضي للتأكد من حدوثه. قبل ذلك من بدآية الإصحاح رأينا نوراً للأبرار المؤمنين بالمسيح وهنا نري ويل للأشرار رافصي النور أي رافضي السيد المسيح.



*آيات (9 ،10) فيعرف الشعب كله افرايم و سكان السامرة القائلون بكبرياء و بعظمة قلب.قد هبط اللبن فنبني بحجارة منحوتة قطع الجميز فنستخلفه بارز.*

يبدو أنه حدثت زلزلة عظيمة هدمت مدنهم (عا1 : 1 + زك 14 : 5) وكانت هذه الزلزلة إنذاراً لهم لكنهم في تحدي واضح قالوا سنبني مدناً أحسن ولن نتوب. وإن كانت بيوتنا السابقة من اللبن وهبطت سنبني بيوتاً بحجارة وهي أحسن وأقوي. وإن كنا قد استعملنا الجميز، في البناء سابقاً فسنستعمل الأرز. وفي هذا كبرياء وتحدي لله وإستهتار  بإنذاراته.



*آيات (11، 12) فيرفع الرب اخصام رصين عليه و يهيج أعداءه.الآراميين من قدام و الفلسطينيين من وراء فيأكلون إسرائيل بكل الفم مع كل هذا لم يرتد غضبه بل يده ممدودة بعد.
*
أخصام رصين = أي الأشوريين، فرصين كان يريد التحالف مع مصر ضد أشور.  عليه = أي علي إفرايم. الآراميين = سيجبرون علي مساعدة أشور. بكل الفم = أي بكل قسوة وبلا رحمة، كما يأكل الوحش فريسته وذلك سيتم حين يهاجمهم الآراميين والفلسطينيين والأشوريين. فمن لا يتعلم من التأديب الأول (الزلزال) يأتي عليه التأديب الثاني (أشور)



*الآيات (13 –16) و الشعب لم يرجع إلى ضاربه و لم يطلب رب الجنود. فيقطع الرب من إسرائيل الرأس و الذنب النخل و الاسل في يوم واحد. الشيخ و المعتبر هو الرأس و النبي الذي يعلم بالكذب هو الذنب. و صار مرشدو هذا الشعب مضلين و مرشدوه مبتلعين.*

(آية 13) كأن الرب هو الضارب والمعني أنهم لم يستفيدوا من التأديب. وعلينا أن لا نرجع سبب نكباتنا للظروف بل نرجع لله ليرفع غضبه عنا.

الأسل = الشوك = أي يقطع الرب من إسرائيل الشريف والدنيء، الأعلى والأدنى. ونلاحظ أن خطية الأكبر سناً أو علماً هي أعظم.



*الآية (17) لأجل ذلك لا يفرح السيد بفتيانه و لا يرحم يتاماه و أرامله لان كل واحد منهم منافق و فاعل شر و كل فم متكلم بالحماقة مع كل هذا لم يرتد غضبه بل يده ممدودة بعد.
*
الله يفرح بالفتيان الأطهار كيوسف ودانيال. ولكنه لا يفرح بهم لو انغمسوا في الشر. ويرحم الأرامل لو طلبوه ويتركهم لو تدنسوا.



*الآية (18) لان الفجور يحرق كالنار تأكل الشوك و الحسك و تشعل غاب الوعر فتلتف عمود دخان.*

الخاطئ يهلك نفسه والخطية كنار يشعلها الخاطئ في بيته. والزاني كمن يأخذ ناراً في حضنه (رو 1 :27)



*الآية (19-21) بسخط رب الجنود تحرق الأرض و يكون الشعب كمأكل للنار لا يشفق الإنسان على أخيه. يلتهم على اليمين فيجوع و يأكل على الشمال فلا يشبع يأكلون كل واحد لحم ذراعه. منسى افرايم و افرايم منسى و هما معا على يهوذا مع كل هذا لم يرتد غضبه بل يده ممدودة بعد*

كل واحد منهم لضيقه وجوعه يلتهم الآخر ويسلبه. وهذا ما حدث في فترة الاضطرابات في إسرائيل. يأكل لحم ذراعه = أي ذراع جاره وقريبه. صاروا بلا بركة كأنهم في غابة قانونها العنف والظلم يأكلون بعضهم. وهذا ما حدث في إسرائيل أي حرب أهليه مدمرة.

وتكرار كلمة يد الله مازالت ممدودة فهو لأنه لم يحقق ما يريده، أي توبتهم ويده ممدودة بالتأديب في محبة لجذب كل نفس.​


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*نور أشرق في الظلمة :*

جاء ختام الأصحاح السابق قاتمًا للغاية، لهذا بدأ هذا الأصحاح بكلمة "ولكن"... فإن الله لا يترك شعبه هكذا، لكنه يُريد أن يشرق عليهم بنوره.

*"ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما أهان الزمان الأول* أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالي يكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورًا عظيمًا. الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور" [1-2]. *وقد تمت هذه النبوة بظهور السيد المسيح وكرازته في جليل الأمم. يقول الإنجيلي: "لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل: أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم؛ الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نورًا" (مت 4: 14-16)*. اتسمت هذه المنطقة بالضعة، فيقول نثنائيل: "أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟!" (يو 1: 46). لعل هذا يرجع إلى أن هذه البقعة. (جليل الأمم) تقع على حدود الأمم، فكانت معرضة للغزوات، وبسبب اختلاطها بالأمم الوثنية المجاورة أخذت الكثير عن العادات الوثنية وظلت فترات طويلة في انحلال روحي، لذلك وضعها النبي: "الشعب الجالس في الظلمة".

منطقة الجليل عبارة عن دائرة تضم عشرين مدينة أهداها سليمان إلى حيرام ملك صور، وكان اليهود فيها قليلي العدد، أكثر سكانها من الفينيقيين واليونانيين والعرب، لهذا سُميت "جليل الأمم"، *جاء إليها السيد المسيح، معلم البشرية وشمس البر، ليُضيىء على الجالسين في الظلمة. أما منطقة كفر ناحوم التي تعني "المُعزي" فتعتبر من أهم مناطق الجليل، وهي قلعة رومانية كان بها حامية من قواد الرومان.*

v   سكن في الجليل حتى يرى الجالسون في الظلمة نورًا عظيمًا.

القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي

v   فليرَ الجالسون في ظلمة الجهل نور كمال المعرفة العظيم؛ الأمور القديمة عبرت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديدًا (1 كو 5: 17)؛ الحرف انتهي وتقدم الروح، الظلال هربت وجاء إليهم الحق.

القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي

v   بالإيمان يخرجون من الظلمة وموت الخطية إلى النور والحياة.

القديس أغسطينوس

v   يشرق نور اللوغوس الذي هو الحياة في ظلام نفوسنا، يأتي إلى حيث يوجد رؤساء هذه الظلمة المقاومين لجنس البشر لإخضاعهم للظلمة، هؤلاء الرؤساء لا يثبتون في قوتهم إذ يشرق عليهم النور الذي جاء ليجعل من البشر ابناءً للنور.

العلامة أوريجانوس

الله لا يسمح للظلمة أن تدوم إنما يشرق بنوره... فماذا يحدث؟
*
أ. "أكثرت الأمة"* [3]؛ بالرغم من سقوطها تحت التأديب بضربات قاسية لكنها تنمو وتكثر برحمة الله ونعمته.

*ب. "عظمت الفرح" * [3] تفرح الأمة كما في يوم الحصاد أو يوم التمتع بغنيمة، وكأن سرّ فرحها هو الحصاد الكثير والغلبة أو النصرة على عدو الخير.

الفرح هو سمة كنيسة العهد الجديد المتهللة بالحياة الإنجيلية وسط الآلام، تفرح من أجل حصادها المستمر لنفوس كثيرة لحساب ملكوت الله، وتتمتع بغنيمة النصرة على عدو الخير. حياتها تهليل مسـتمر من أجل النفوس التائبة والمتمتعة بالخلاص ومن أجل نصراتها غير المنقطعة.

ج. *التمتع بحرية مجيدة: "لأن نير ثقلة وعصا كتفه وقضيب مسخره كسرتهن كما في يوم مديان"* [4]. تتحرر من النير الثقيل والعصا وقضيب السخرة، *كرمز للحرية والخلاص من عبودية إبليس خلال الصليب*، فلم يعد لإبليس أو قواته سلطان على المؤمن المتمتع بحرية مجد أولاد الله.​


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*المولود العجيب :*

سر تمتع الأمة بالنمو المستمر والفرح الدائم مع الحرية المجيدة *هو مجيء المسيا كمخلص وغالب ومنتصر باسم البشرية ضد الأعداء*. جاء ابن الله متأنسًا ليحمل نير الصليب باسمنا فيهبنا كل امكانيات الخلاص. *إذ يقول النبي: "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى إبنًا، وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويُدعى إسمه عجيبًا مشيرًا إلهًا قديرًا أبًا أبديًا لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن وإلى الأبد، غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا" [6-7].*

كانت البشرية المؤمنة تترقب التجسد الإلهي حيث يأتي إبن الله الذي هو الخالق واهب الحياة ومجدها ليقيم طبيعتنا الميتة الفاسدة إلى صلاحها الذي خُلقت عليه، باعادة خلقتها وتجديدها المستمر فيهبها استمرارية الحياة مع الفرح والحرية.

*أ. "لأنه يولد وُلد وتُعطى ابنًا"*، أي *يتأنس* فيصير ابن الله *ابن الإنسان*، *ويُحسب ولدًا*، يحمل *طبيعتنا الناسوتية *حقيقة في كمال صورتها بغير انفصال عن لاهوته ودون امتزاج أو خلط أو تغير. يُشاركنا حياتنا البشرية ماعدا الخطية ويبقى كما هو "ابن الله"... يقول الرسول: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضًا كذلك فيهما لكي يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس" (عب 3: 14).

v   صار إنسانًا في *جسد خلاصنا*، لكي يكون لديه ما يُقدمه عنا خلاصًا لجميعنا.

البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[5]

v   من هو هذا الذي يُريدنا أن نشاركه في لحمه ودمه؟ إنه بالتأكيد ابن الله! كيف صار شريكًا لنا إلاَّ باللحم؟ وكيف كسر قيود الموت إلاَّ بموته الجسدي؟ فإن احتمال المسيح للموت أمات الموت.

القديس أمبروسيوس[6]

*ب. "وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه"*، فقد ملك على خشبة كقول المرتل، *خشبة الصليب التي حملها على كتفه بكونها عرش حبه الإلهي*.

v   تكون الرئاسة على كتفه، إذ دخل مملكته بحمله الصليب.

العلامة أوريجانوس[7]

v   هذه تعني قوة الصليب، لأنه *استخدم كتفيه عندما صُلب لحمله الصليب*.

الشهيد يوستين[8]

*ج. "يُدعى اسمه عجيبًا"*، لأنه فائق الإدراك؛ أُعطى اسمًا فوق كل اسم *لكي تجثو باسمه كل ركبة ممن في السماء وممن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض* (في 2: 9-11).

أدراك التلاميذ والرسل *قوة اسم "يسوع"، به كانوا يكرزون، وبه كانوا يشفون مرضى ويخرجون شياطين ويقيمون موتى.*

تكشف لنا كتابات *العلامة أوريجانوس* عن اعتزاز الكنيسة الأولى* باسم يسوع كسّر قوة يتمسك به المؤمن ليعيش غالبًا ومنتصرًا على الخطية والشيطان وكل قوات الظلمة*. فمن كلماته: [باسمه كثيرًا ما تُطرد الشياطين من البشر، خاصة إن رُدد بطريقة سليمة وبكل ثقة. *عظيم هو اسم يسوع، الذي له فاعليته حتى إن استخدمه الأشرار أحيانًا. اسم يسوع يشفي المتألمين ذهنيًا، ويطرد أرواح الظلمة، ويهب شفاءً للمرضى*[9]]. كما يعلن عن أن ألقابه تكشف عن نعمة المتعددة الغنيمة، إذ يقول: [بالرغم من أن المسيح واحد في جوهره لكن له ألقاب كثيرة تُشير إلى سلطانه وأعماله، يفهم أنه النعمة والبر والسلام والحياة والحق والكلمة[10]...]. 

*د. "مشيرًا"*، بكونه "حكمة الله" (1 كو 1: 24)، المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم (1 كو 2: 3). جاءت الترجمة السبعينية "رسول المشورة العظيمة"... ما هي هذه المشورة العظيمة التي أرسله الآب من أجلها؟ اعلان السّر الإلهي للبشر، والكشف عن الآب الذي لا يعرفه إلاَّ الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له.

v   دُعى ابن الله هكذا (رسول المشورة العظيمة) من أجل الأمور التي علمّها خاصة وأنه أعلن للبشر عن الآب، إذ يقول: "أظهرت اسمك للناس" (يو 17: 6)... أعلن اسمه بالكلمات والأعمال.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[11]

v   ليست معرفة بدون إيمان، ولا إيمان بدون معرفة... الابن هو المعلم الحقيقي عن الآب؛ إننا نؤمن بالابن لكي نعرف الآب، الذي معه أيضًا الابن. مرة أخرى، لكي نعرف الآب يلزمنا أن نؤمن بالابن، إنه ابن الآب. معرفة الآب والابن، بطريقة الغنوسي الحقيقي، إنما هي بلوغ للحق بواسطة الحق... حقًا، قليلون هم الذين يؤمنون ويعرفون.

القديس إكليمندس الاسكندري[12]

v   أُرسل الكلمة الإلهي كطبيب للخطاة، وكمعلم للأسرار الإلهية الذين هم أنقياء بلا خطية.

العلامة أوريجانوس[13]

*هـ. "إلهًا قديرًا":* إله حق من إله حق، واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، القادر وحده أن يُجدد طبيعتنا بكونه الخالق، والشفيع الذي يقدر وحده أن يكفر عن خطايا العالم كله.

*و. "أبًا أبديًا":* يلحق اللقب "إله قدير" بـ "أب أبدي"، ليعلن أن قدرة السيد المسيح، الإله الحق ليست في إبراز جبروت وعظمة إنما بالحرى في تقديم أبوّة حب فريدة نحو البشرية، خلالها ننعم بقدرة المسيح فينا. أنه الخالق القدير الذي يُعطي ذاته لمؤمنيه كأعضاء جسده وكابناء له فيحملون إمكانياته فيهم. بمعنى آخر في المسيح يسوع تُعلن قدرة الله الغير مدركة مع حبه العملي الفائق، لنقول مع الرسول: "استطيع كل شيء في المسيح يسوع الذي يقويني".

*ز. "رئيس السلام"*، *هو ملك السلام (1 تس 5: 33)*، *الذي يُقدم لنا دمه من أجل مصالحتنا مع الآب، فنحمل سلامًا داخليًا معه (رو 5: 1)*، سلامًا مع الله ومع أنفسنا ومع إخوتنا، محطمين سياج العداوة الداخلية والخارجية.

إنه ابن داود،* "رئيس وملك"*، لا على مستوى الأرض والزمن، وإنما لكي يملك أبديًا على كرسي داود أبيه (لو 1: 32-33) على مستوى القلب الداخلي والأبدية، ليس لمملكته ولا لسلامه حدود [7].

يملك بالحق والبر، إذ يخفينا فيه فنصير سالكين بالحق، حاملين بره. أما علة ذلك فهي "غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا"، يغير على البشرية بكونه العريس السماوي المتحد بعروسه.       

*في اختصار يعلن إشعياء النبي عن هذا المولود العجيب القدير، الذي لا يخلص آحاز من مقاومة أعدائه إنما يُقيم مملكة جديدة أساسها كرسي داود، مملكة سلام حقيقي يمتد إلى الشعوب والأمم ولا يكون لسلامه نهاية [7]، إذ يهبنا ذاته سرّ سلام أبدي.*

v   أنظروا لقد أُعطى لنا ابن الله.

بعد قليل يقول: "وللسلام لا نهاية" [7].

للرومان حدود (نهاية) أما مملكة ابن الله فبلا حدود.

فارس ومادي لهما حدود، وأما الابن فليس له حدود.

يقول بعد ذلك: "على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته..."، القديسة العذراء هي من نسل داود.

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي[14]​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 فبراير 2011)

*طبعا دا مزيج من عته وتدليسات متخلفة 
اقرى الموضوع دا واعتقد هيفيدك النبوة مسيانية بحتة والشخص المولود اسمه الاله القدير وممكن نتوسع اكتر 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161394
* 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2011)

جميل جداً 
أكملي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 فبراير 2011)

> لو في اضافة يا ريت تفيدني فيها



اضافة ايه بس يا روزيتا
دا يشكر ربنا و يبوس إيده وش و ضهر ان حد فكّر اصلا يرد على الشبهة دي
خلاص المسلم وصل إلى انه يدّعي ان محمد (إلها قديرا) ؟

سبحان الله الشافي المعافي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك وخدمتك أختنا الحبيبة
والحقيقة ربنا أنعم عليكى بطولة بال ممتازة
فكلامهم بصراحة : " يفقع " 
الكذب والتدليس والتتلاعب واللف والدوران والتحريف ، حالة صعبة جداً
ربنا يرحمنا من شيطانهم 
ويرحمهم منه


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

*المجد للمسيح دائما و أبدا 

شكرا أخوتي الأحبة للمرور و الإفادة
ليبارككم الرب ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

شبهات المسلمين بتزداد هبلا .
انا بشفق عليهم بجد . دا الشيطان بقى يلعب بيهم زى الكورة وخلى واحد مسلم يقول انه رسوله ينطبق عليه ( عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا )

ارحمهم يا رب ، واعمل معهم وفى قلوبهم الحجرية .
شكرا يا روز


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 فبراير 2011)

Well don Rose they have nothing to prove nothing to say as much as they try to prove .....! they prove stupidity and ignorance God have mercy abon them before the time is over.... no mercy for whom didn't use  mercy of God throw Jesus Christ where are the crying ,scaring,darkens,no mercy ,noway out ....!well don


----------



## Rosetta (8 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> شبهات المسلمين بتزداد هبلا .
> انا بشفق عليهم بجد . دا الشيطان بقى يلعب بيهم زى الكورة وخلى واحد مسلم يقول انه رسوله ينطبق عليه ( عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا )
> 
> ارحمهم يا رب ، واعمل معهم وفى قلوبهم الحجرية .
> شكرا يا روز



*اشكرك اخي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2011)

المجد ليسوع المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Rose they have nothing to prove nothing to say as much as they try to prove .....! they prove stupidity and ignorance God have mercy abon them before the time is over.... no mercy for whom didn't use  mercy of God throw Jesus Christ where are the crying ,scaring,darkens,no mercy ,noway out ....!well don



*شكرااااا رأفت للمرور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2011)

*انتى بتجيبى الشبهات دى منين ههههه
سؤال صغير بس هو اللة اللى  بيعمل الشبهات مبيعرفش يقرا عربى ولا اية
مشفش ولارد خالص قبل كدة على كلام التخلف دة
وحياتك روز ابقى اشرحى بالهندى بعد كدة مدال العربى مش مفهوم هههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *انتى بتجيبى الشبهات دى منين ههههه
> سؤال صغير بس هو اللة اللى  بيعمل الشبهات مبيعرفش يقرا عربى ولا اية
> مشفش ولارد خالص قبل كدة على كلام التخلف دة
> وحياتك روز ابقى اشرحى بالهندى بعد كدة مدال العربى مش مفهوم هههههه*



*بالصدفة يا جرجس قرأتها في منتدى اسلامي 
و المحترم مبسوووط على حاله و الباقيين بيكبروا معاه ههههههههه 
فقلت أغيظه شوية عشان يعرف قيمة عقله و تفكيره

بس هو بجد شكله مش عارف يقرأ عربي 
و المشكلة الصورة تاعت الاصحاح اللي هو نفسه حاطها تشهد على انه مش فاهم هو بيعمل ايه 
لدرجة انه جعل محمد رسول الاسلام إلها قديرا !!!






عنجد ربنا يشفي

شكرا للمرور يا جرجس 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## وامحمداة (10 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اولا 

المسلم غير مغيب عن العقل ولا يلعب بة الشيطان كما يظن بعض الاخوة

الخلود لا يجوز الا لله الواحد القهار رب ابراهيم واسرائيل وداوود وموسى وعيسى وسليمان ومحمد 
وللعلم فقط انا متابع لهذا المنتدى من زمن عندما وصف احد الاخوة دينى بدين الشيطان لكن لى رجعة 
وساوضح كل الامور 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> المجد ليسوع المسيح


*
شكرا لمرورك سعيد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

وامحمداة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ...



*سلام و نعمة لك صديقي 
اذا ماذا تفسر مسلم يذكر هذا الكلام ويدعي ان محمد اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا !
هذه نبوءة واضحة عن السيد المسيح ولكن أحدكم نسبها زورا لمحمد وطبعا فشل في ذلك 

المهم اهلا فيك في المنتدى و نطلب من الرب ان يكون سبب بركة وخلاص لك 
ومصدر لمعرفة الحقيقة و الإله الحق*


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا ليكي اخت Rosetta
علي الموضوع ده بس هم مش لاقين حاجة يحطوا اسم محمد في اي موضوع ده مش بعيد يقولوا انه موجود في فهرس الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## وامحمداة (10 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة لك صديقي
> اذا ماذا تفسر مسلم يذكر هذا الكلام ويدعي ان محمد اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا !
> هذه نبوءة واضحة عن السيد المسيح ولكن أحدكم نسبها زورا لمحمد وطبعا فشل في ذلك
> 
> ...



اختى الكريمة لم ينسب اى شىء عن الخلود لنبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
ولم يقل ذلك اى عالم او داعية او شيخ مسلم 
اما عن خاصية الخلود فهى لله الخالق الواحد القهار رافع السماوات بغير عمد خالق السماوات والارض وما بينهما خالق الملائكة والجن والانس والطير وكل شىء 
اما المخلوقات فلا يصح ان تذكر بالخلود ابدا 

وفى القران الكريم  ايات تخبرنا بهذا
فمثلا فى سورة الرحمن اية تقول

كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجة ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2011)

*إذا أخي الحبيب أخبر المسلمين بعدم الادعاء أن هذه نبوءة عن محمد*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمن أعطاني تقييما ً في الموضوع ، وأتمنى أن يخبرني عن نفسه برسالة في بروفايلي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------

